# Will this 10Kw motor enough for my car?



## EVfixer (Oct 12, 2018)

If you are going direct drive then it sounds pretty small. The other consideration is the motor's max RPM, a lot of these smaller motors are only good for 5000 to 6000 RPM so top speed will be very limited.


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

The Renault Twizy weighs about 1000lb and has a 13kw induction motor. 0-30mph in 8.5secs, top speed 50mph, range about 50 miles on 6kWh.

The Renault Zoe weighs about 3300lb and has a 66kw motor, 0-62mph in 13.5secs. Range about 120mi on 37kw.

A 10kw motor will _move _your Clio, but the performance might be quite disappointing.


----------

